# Identifyng Neutral



## petek57 (Mar 3, 2009)

Ran into a situation today where someone used a red wire as a neutral in a 120v circuit. They identified it as a neutral by one band of white tape near the end. It was number 12 wire. Am I reading the code right that this is a violation?

If you use a control cable and say you have 7 conductors is it legal to use a blue as a neutral?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I see nothing in 200.6(A) that would make it legal to use a red.


----------



## Briancraig81 (May 25, 2007)

You can't re-mark anything smaller than a #8.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

Briancraig81 said:


> You can't re-mark anything smaller than a #8.


Close, but it's actually #6 AWG or smaller 200.6(A)


----------



## Briancraig81 (May 25, 2007)

EBFD6 said:


> Close, but it's actually #6 AWG or smaller 200.6(A)


I was going to say #6 but I had it stuck in my head it was #8. Thanks for the correction .


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

Briancraig81 said:


> I was going to say #6 but I had it stuck in my head it was #8. Thanks for the correction .


No problem. This is probably one of the most violated codes. I know I re-identify #8 all the time (shh, don't tell anyone).:whistling2:


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Blue for grounded conductor is OK*

Fact:

For jacketed cords furnished with appliances, one conductor having its insulation colored light blue is allowed in accordance with the NEC. :thumbup:


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Briancraig81 said:


> You can't re-mark anything smaller than a #8.


Then how do you Americans run the wiring to B/B heaters? 
I keep getting told you can't get the red/black romex in the U.S.
I always used to tape up the white in the heater and the panel before the red/black stuff showed up. 
I have also done that with red/black/blue cabtyre when I needed a neutral in it.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Identifying neutrals*



petek57 said:


> Ran into a situation today where someone used a red wire as a neutral in a 120v circuit. They identified it as a neutral by one band of white tape near the end. It was number 12 wire. Am I reading the code right that this is a violation?
> 
> If you use a control cable and say you have 7 conductors is it legal to use a blue as a neutral?


Whatever a conductor is used for, it must be identified appropriately. If whatever color wire is used for something different than what is the norm, it must be tagged appropriately. I would probably use more than one band of white tape... or natural grey, but to me it is okay if marked appropriately. How many have used the NEUTRAL,or white wire, as a conductor in a switch loop?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Then how do you Americans run the wiring to B/B heaters?
> I keep getting told you can't get the red/black romex in the U.S.
> I always used to tape up the white in the heater and the panel before the red/black stuff showed up.
> I have also done that with red/black/blue cabtyre when I needed a neutral in it.


 
We can remark a white conductor as an ungrounded, but can't mark an ungrounded (say, #10 or 12) with white tape. It's a one-way street.


----------



## Old Spark (Nov 18, 2008)

You don't say if this is wiring in romex or individual wire's in a conduit. Why would he need to use the red for a neutral in romex, it already has a white. Did he use the white for ungrounded and tape it red or black? If this is a commercial project with the wire in conduit there is no reason that would satisfy an inspector to use a red or any other color other that white or gray for a neutral.
David Channell SSE


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

I’m guessing the OP must be referring to NM or UF cables?
IMO, when wires are pulled in conduit or tubing, I don’t see anything in 200.6 that would prevent using any color #6 or smaller conductor as long as it is ultimately identified by a white or gray outer finish along it’s entire length. I also don’t see any wording that restricts using white or gray tape to accomplish this. 
Likewise if the conductor were any color other than green, you could use three white stripes over its entire length.

Obviously, this would be impractical for long runs, but would be useful if you were installing a small 60A feeder in conduit for a subpanel directly adjacent to another panel and just need a few feet of #6 THHN wire for your neutral. You wouldn’t need to run to the supply house just to buy a few feet of white #6 wire, since you could just identify any color conductor with white over its entire length, or with three white stripes over its entire length for other than a green conductor and still be in compliance with 200.6.


----------



## Old Spark (Nov 18, 2008)

I know what you are saying with wire of size 6 or larger, but I was answering a question regarding wire size 12. Phase taping #12 is not allowed in commercial unless it is with romex or other jacketed cables. I run into work by someone who abviously is using what ever he has on his truck and not only is phase taping size 10 and 12, but changes colors at each j-box. It sure makes trouble shooting a problem difficult when the wire starts out as black and ends up blue or red at the other end. I don't expect anyone who joins us in this forum to be the one who do this kind of bad work.
David Channell


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Better than a butt splice in the conduit with two different color wires.. (I've seen that!) 
Service work teaches you to expect anything!!!


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

I was merely attempting to explain what I see when I read 200.6 in the NEC.
If someone were to say that the white or gray outer finish of #6 and smaller, [which would include #6,8,10,12,14,16] wire in conduit being used as a neutral could only be factory applied, I would say to them that if that were true, they could not use white or gray THHN/THWN either, since the *outer covering* is not white or gray, it is clear. :thumbup:


----------



## petek57 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Further Info*

Just to clear it up. The red wire w/ white tape I found was in fact in conduit.

Any ideas about control cables? Some of which do not come with a white.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Then how do you Americans run the wiring to B/B heaters?
> I keep getting told you can't get the red/black romex in the U.S.
> I always used to tape up the white in the heater and the panel before the red/black stuff showed up.
> I have also done that with red/black/blue cabtyre when I needed a neutral in it.


wow, they make you tape it red? we have one inspector that gets bored enough to want that..........but man do I find that tedious.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

It's actually #4 and larger that is allowed to be re-identified. Smaller than #4 is a no-no. Having said that, I still do it, because as far as violations go, this one is like double parking, or doing 58 in a 55.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

petek57 said:


> Just to clear it up. The red wire w/ white tape I found was in fact in conduit.
> 
> Any ideas about control cables? Some of which do not come with a white.


You're allowed to identify the grounded conductor at the time of termination for multiconductor cables like that “where the conditions of maintenance and supervision ensure that only qualified persons service the installation”. See 200.6 [E], exception in the ‘08 NEC.

I would say it’s up to the AHJ, but my best guess would be that this likely rules out resi and most light commercial, but probably would be okay in institutional, heavy commercial and industrial facilities that have qualified in-house electrical maintenance personnel. JMO though.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

David Channell said:


> I know what you are saying with wire of size 6 or larger, but I was answering a question regarding wire size 12. *Phase taping #12 is not allowed in commercial unless it is with romex or other jacketed cables.* I run into work by someone who abviously is using what ever he has on his truck and not only is phase taping size 10 and 12, but changes colors at each j-box. It sure makes trouble shooting a problem difficult when the wire starts out as black and ends up blue or red at the other end. I don't expect anyone who joins us in this forum to be the one who do this kind of bad work.
> David Channell


Dave,
Is this a local rule where you are?
I commonly see black THHN/THWN #12 or #10 ungrounded conductors identified with brown, orange, yellow or black, red, blue tape at pull points and terminations during installation. I can’t say that I remember seeing anything in the NEC not allowing this.


----------

